# Can I improve my old Nutone in wall sound?



## frito (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one of those funky 70's (well updated to 90's) Nutone intercom systems that I would like to upgrade the speakers.

One room has a decent plate speaker while the others have an intercom/speaker. I want to get rid of the intercom speakers and fabricate a new speaker panel inside.

The so the problem is I have to come up with a smallish 25ohm solution that can run off the flea power Nutone system.

I may be able to amplify the head but then again the long speaker runs use strand-o-hair thick wire so it is a bit pointless.

I use the crappy system when cleaning house or if we have a part etc and do like it. I put and AUX on the front and plug in my IPOD and let ur rip.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Knobhead (Sep 6, 2008)

Is there a 70 volt transformer on the back of the speaker?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Run a bunch of small full range speakers in series. Three 8ohm ones could get you to 24 ohms but 25 is just really odd.


----------



## frito (Sep 11, 2007)

No transformer. 25 ohm is printed on the speaker for the plate. I can't imagine 24ohm is not going to burn out the amp section.

Series ohmers will get me their but I have to figure out what will sound good. I am not going to get much bass out of 3 3" and I doubt I can fit much more if that.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

frito said:


> I have one of those funky 70's (well updated to 90's) Nutone intercom systems that I would like to upgrade the speakers.


I've got likely the same model in my kitchen, brown plastic console roughly 10"x15". Since we never use it I tend to forget it is even there. I think though if i was to tear into it I would look to add an iPod input rather than "upgrade" the speakers which are probably better "fi" than the electronics.

The alternative is building a replacement amplifier section that can drive multiple discrete ~8-ohm loads. It would be a cool project and you could do it off something simple such as an LM386 which is cheap ($0.42 @ mouser), uses very few parts, needs single rail 5-18VDC supply, no heatsink, can be built on a RadioShack universal PCB, and has been around forever. For a mono, low-fi application such as this, I wouldn't get anymore elaborate.

LM386 .pdf


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Knobhead said:


> Is there a 70 volt transformer on the back of the speaker?


Nice! Good thinker here


----------

